# Your vote, which miserable PAX gave me the 3*?



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

All good trips today with tips except two. Got a 3* from one of two passengers. Which one?

1) A mid day drinker. Picked up at house smelling like gin but coherent. Driving to destination but he adds another stop mid trip. Basically I'm taking him to the liquor store and back to his house. Measly $5 trip that took 20 minutes. Dick move adding a stop mid trip, I think he knows no one picks him up when there is a stop. Only thing I said besides "hi, how's it going" was "are the prices good there?" when he got back in.

2) Angry, morbidly obese, older, non-english speaking woman, pickup at doctor's office, taking back home. Asks to push seat way forward "because she have bad knee". She's not familiar with the area; nav took me onto a divided highway which required a U-turn. I'm thinking she probably thought I made a mistake and she downrated. Probabably expected Denzel in a Lincoln Continental. Using daughters Uber account.

Neither seemed happy or engaged when they left. I suppose when someone gets out without eye contact I should 3* them on principle.


Which do you think did it? I suspect it was the woman, but the guy lives in my neighborhood and he may not have wanted me for future rides, considering I know he has a drinking problem. Woman may not have been tech saavy enough to leave a rating.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’d go with #2, the non-tipper. However, it could be someone from days ago or even last week.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'd go with #2, the non-tipper. However, it could be someone from days ago or even last week.


Neither tipped.

Upon reflection, I think it was the drinker. He knew it was a junk trip, he wanted to make sure I didn't get him again so I wouldn't 1* him. OTH, woman may have given a 3* thinking it was adequete rating.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

The drunk will wake up from the bender and rate. Then you'll know


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

OldBay said:


> All good trips today with tips except two. Got a 3* from one of two passengers. Which one?
> 
> 1) A mid day drinker. Picked up at house smelling like gin but coherent. Driving to destination but he adds another stop mid trip. Basically I'm taking him to the liquor store and back to his house. Measly $5 trip that took 20 minutes. Dick move adding a stop mid trip, I think he knows no one picks him up when there is a stop. Only thing I said besides "hi, how's it going" was "are the prices good there?" when he got back in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Neither tipped.
> 
> Upon reflection, I think it was the drinker. He knew it was a junk trip, he wanted to make sure I didn't get him again so I wouldn't 1* him. OTH, woman may have given a 3* thinking it was adequete rating.


Sorry I read it wrong. It could be either then. But I agree with 25days, the drunk would be thankful you drove him to get booze. As annoying as it is, just Uber on and try not to let it bother you.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

No doubt. #2


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

The drunk doesn’t care if you know he is a drunk. 

He is probably just ornery.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> No doubt. #2


Upon reflection, you must be right. Intuition told me I should have shuffled; I was on other side of medical building, had to circle around, she didn't respond to texts, wasnt there when I first arrived, would have been easy shuffle.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

OldBay said:


> All good trips today with tips except two. Got a 3* from one of two passengers. Which one?
> 
> 1) A mid day drinker. Picked up at house smelling like gin but coherent. Driving to destination but he adds another stop mid trip. Basically I'm taking him to the liquor store and back to his house. Measly $5 trip that took 20 minutes. Dick move adding a stop mid trip, I think he knows no one picks him up when there is a stop. Only thing I said besides "hi, how's it going" was "are the prices good there?" when he got back in.
> 
> ...


Definitely number 2. The key word being, "angry". Angry people look for a Target of opportunity to unleash their anger.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I would have to go with #2 only because I don't think a drunk would be with it enough to rate. But you really never know.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Another benefit of food delivery, some have booze. I don't even have to leave the house if I plan poorly to have more come to me.


----------



## JustinT (Jun 7, 2019)

#2 or someone from the other day?


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

i'm going with #1; the fat angry woman was using her daughter's account...it's unlikely the daughter bothered to rate you at all


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm going with number 3,

Someone from the day before you drove who appeared cheerful but scammed uber for a free ride.


----------

